# Mineral Oil for Constipation



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Have any of you ever tried 1 or 2 Table Spoons of Mineral Oil for Constipation ?I grew up on a huge Ranch and we would always get "Stock" ( Cattle , Puppies and kitty's ) that would get plugged up.The cattle would be in severe distress and lay down and "Twist A Gut" and have to be Shot , or euthanised by the Vet.The vet said Mineral Oil is Natures healthiest Laxitive for animals and people.When my kid was a toddler , I gave him a tablespoon of mineral oil in his Bah-bah milkey cup. (When needed)It really has worked for my livestock and does work in humans.I have even had Pup's eat large rocks that get lodged in their intestines and I have has to give them a 1/3 cup of Mineral oil to lubricate their interstines so the rock could pass out safely.


----------



## AM Ferraris (Aug 5, 2009)

I have used it(1 tablespoon) once in a while. It would take about half a day to work. Mild. I found that eating a pear or drinking pear juice works like a laxative. I heard apples are the same way.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

The reason Cattle and Horses get constipated is because they are ground foragers and they eat sand constantly with their hay. That compacts together with the hay.We'd either have to "Tube" them (Thru the nose) and pour in a gallon , or if it was just mild constipation , the oil was added to the water stock tank.It is dangerous to give stock an enema because you risk getting kicked.We dealt with vets on a routine basis. And they all stated it is the most natural laxitive found on the planet.So it's good you atleast had afew good benefits from trying it.Yes it does take awhile to work , it will eleviate stool for livestock with about 12 hours.The more water they drink , the better action they get.So for human consumption it is also effective. You just don't want to over do it and produce unwanted effects.Hopefully it might be worth a shot at trying.It's also very inexpensive.


----------

